# [SOLVED] 2004 Saturn L300 Stock Stereo Deck Removal??



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey all, 

Wondering if you guys can help me figure out how to remove the stock stereo deck in a 2004 Saturn L300. Me and my buddy need to access the back of the stock deck to add an RCA jack for amp and sub. 

Any help would be great.

Thanks,
JeKyL


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2004 Saturn L300 Stock Stereo Deck Removal??*

http://www.saturnfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143591




> I managed to take off the faux-wood finish, in front of the stereo and A/C vents, and I see that the stereo could be removed by taking off two bolts.


 See what that gets you, there is always a false panel, or finish panel that covers retaining screws. You just have to look for it, sometimes very hard, always be careful not to pull too hard on panels but most will come off with a little prying.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 2004 Saturn L300 Stock Stereo Deck Removal??*

insert a butter knife, or small flat head screw driver between the dash and the face and give a little pressure and the retaining clips should pop and, Voila!


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: 2004 Saturn L300 Stock Stereo Deck Removal??*

sorry for delay in reply...I appreciate your help.

JeKyL


----------

